# Kennedy .22



## Ediskrad (15/1/16)

Whats Cracking Fam ,

So I just got the Kennedy .22, was on my wishlist for quite sometime after watching GrimmGreen's review of the Kennedy V1.

By far all my expectations have been surpassed, always thought that the vertical airflow pipes would be a problem when dripping but surprisingly not. It came with the silver barrel and Black glass barrel, the glass barrel is the only one I've been using from the two since its way bigger.

This thing makes clouds! Airflow is on Point! Even building wasn't difficult. Currently have a 24 gauge 10 wrap dual coil that ohm's out to 0.4, running it at 65 watts and its over enough power. Dripping some homemade Bombiez nana Cream and needless to say it was love at first toot.

Big thanks to Ryan @4RML for going the extra mile and dropping it off!

Will post a few pics the moment I get home 

UPDATE

As promised here are the pics, it's sitting on my Sexy Rolo. Included a side by side of the two caps

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kev mac (15/1/16)

Ediskrad said:


> Whats Cracking Fam ,
> 
> So I just got the Kennedy .22, was on my wishlist for quite sometime after watching GrimmGreen's review of the Kennedy V1.
> 
> ...


I have the original and she is a beast,enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Khan83 (15/1/16)

Ediskrad said:


> Whats Cracking Fam ,
> 
> So I just got the Kennedy .22, was on my wishlist for quite sometime after watching GrimmGreen's review of the Kennedy V1.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Was undecided for a while on whether or not to get it but I think your review may have just convinced me to go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (15/1/16)

@Khan83 Glad I could help 

@kev mac with dripping on the original does it leak at all? The only reason I didn't go for the v1 is because those airflow holes look intimidating.


----------



## Charel van Biljon (15/1/16)

This RDA is very high on my to get next list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

Ediskrad said:


> Whats Cracking Fam ,
> 
> So I just got the Kennedy .22, was on my wishlist for quite sometime after watching GrimmGreen's review of the Kennedy V1.
> 
> ...


My first build was a series build with 24 gauge kanthal and wow 

At the moment i have a 3 wrap clapton build reading at 0.24 vaping on 90 watts 

Clouds and flavor = amazing 

The Kennedy and the velocity are my favourite Rdas at the moment 

#happyvaper 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

